# PVC, who would've known?



## loneframer (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been around construction since the mid 70s, working with my dad. In the mid 80s, I got into new home construction and never looked back.

Until now, anyway.:laughing:

Back then, every house either got beveled cedar claps, or T-111 siding. I was working along the Jersey shore, so aluminum was out, due to corrosion issues.

The first time I ever saw vinyl siding, I asked myself, "Who in their right mind would put plastic siding on their house?"

Well, now it's 25 years later and it's rare to see anything else going on, with the exception of some fiber-cement and a rare cedar shake job.

In the last 5-7 years, PVC trim boards have become all the rage. Anyway, I've come to enjoy working with this medium and thought I'd share some project pics.

I understand if you feel the need to bash me.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 28, 2009)

a few more:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No need for bashing here. I have used this stuff and it is the way that things have gone. Lightweight, easy to work with and durable. Washable and (if you wish) paintable. (with the proper paint) No more scraping and repainting. Watch out for the lower courses and your weed whacker, it'll make a mess. :laughing:
Nice work by the way
Ken


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

dam those weed whackers :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

woody woodturner said:


> dam those weed whackers :laughing::laughing:


+1 And, BBQ grills give vinyl siding a unique look.

Loneframer....Cape May?


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

ban on bbq grills and those pesky weeed whackers:thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 28, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> +1 And, BBQ grills give vinyl siding a unique look.
> 
> Loneframer....Cape May?


 Most are in Ocean City. The last ones are of my own home. That was last summers weekend project.:laughing:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I just wish the stuff was thicker and more substantial. I hate hearing my siding clammer against the walls when we get a good gust of wind, or that it gives way when you push up against it. Bugs and frogs seem to love it too for some reason. I can't say that I would do vinyl again. 

Those are some very nice pictures though. Great curb appeal!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work, I try and convince customers to use composite trim boards for anything exterior these days. A bit pricey, but worth it. As for siding, I still hate vinyl, even the premium stuff. I do like the cement board that after painting has the same look as real wood. I have a customer up here in central Jersey that has a five year old home that probably went for 2.3 mil. when they bought it. Almost all of the exterior trim needs to be replaced because it is already rotting. Two factors. 5/4 t/g pine and a bad paint/prime job. I told them the builder made some good money on his choices, and now they're paying the extended price for it.

My family has a house on LBI, it's nice to see guy's are still working down there, even though it's nothing like it was five years ago.
Keep up the nice work..:thumbsup:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

are ypou here itchy ???:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i'm like you at first i was against it, there is something to be said about craftsmanship in my book, you can't sand it or add certain elements to it but in the end you are still a craftsman,

it is very exspensive imo, and you don't want some regular carpenter hacking at it imo

the times are a changing that is for sure


----------



## loneframer (Mar 28, 2009)

joesdad said:


> Nice work, I try and convince customers to use composite trim boards for anything exterior these days. A bit pricey, but worth it. As for siding, I still hate vinyl, even the premium stuff. I do like the cement board that after painting has the same look as real wood. I have a customer up here in central Jersey that has a five year old home that probably went for 2.3 mil. when they bought it. Almost all of the exterior trim needs to be replaced because it is already rotting. Two factors. 5/4 t/g pine and a bad paint/prime job. I told them the builder made some good money on his choices, and now they're paying the extended price for it.
> 
> My family has a house on LBI, it's nice to see guy's are still working down there, even though it's nothing like it was five years ago.
> Keep up the nice work..:thumbsup:


Thanks. I'm a bit further south than LBI, actually south of Atlantic City, down to Wildwood. I haven't built along the coast in at least 3 years. 

I'm not here to say vinyl is the end all, cure all, but it's come a long way over the years and is most likely here to stay. For exteriors, composites and plastics have taken over the market share around here and in many places.

Should have seen that coming when all the glass manufacturers here folded up years ago.:blink:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

looks good. you can do alot with styrofoam molding also.
but the real nice thing about it is it saves the trees for furniture and things


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> +1 And, BBQ grills give vinyl siding a unique look.
> 
> Loneframer....Cape May?


I have a small back porch off my kitchen. Two grills on that porch. The wall behind one grill is brick so my only problem would be overhead. In the 17 years I have used grills on this porch I have had no problem.

George


----------

